# .........



## Claymore (4 May 2017)

.......


----------



## linkshouse (4 May 2017)

That's really good.

Ruth's obviously a quick learner.

Better get a lock on the workshop or you might find yourself out on your ear!


----------



## linkshouse (4 May 2017)

I've just looked a bit closer and I think your doing Ruth down 8) 

You've said it's segmentation but I don't think it is entirely so as I'm sure I can see some changes in grain direction.

Phill


----------



## Claymore (4 May 2017)

.....


----------



## AES (4 May 2017)

Very nice work Ruth. Would it be fair (or cheeky?) to call you a chip of the old block?

And the change of grain direction was NOT an accident, it was simply giving her artistic licence full rein!

AES


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 May 2017)

That's gorgeous. The colours really pop out of the picture.
Ruth should be well pleased !
Coley


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 May 2017)

Wow. Great effort Ruth. Hey Brian, looks like you might be taking over the dusting and polishing now that Ruth has got her feet under your scrollsaw table. With that sort of talent she ain't gonna be quitting anytime soon, nor should she.

Get the kettle on for her Brian ;-) :-o


----------



## Alexam (5 May 2017)

You never cease to amaze me on the quality of your work. When it's the 'other half' it's even more amazing with the practice she has had. Superb........... what a talented family!
Malcolm


----------



## Claymore (5 May 2017)

......


----------



## Alexam (5 May 2017)

Yes please, the dye's and the make would be useful.


----------



## Claymore (5 May 2017)

........


----------



## donwatson (6 May 2017)

Great piece of work. Well done Ruth.
I was also glad of the dye information, thanks again Brian.
I had written a bit of rant here about Segmentation/Intarsia but I will just say I just cut whatever way suits me.

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (6 May 2017)

......


----------



## donwatson (6 May 2017)

Thanks for that Brian. That is exactly the sort of mindset we need to adopt. The States have a start on us but I am sure we can catch up if we want to. I am sure we will become proficient enough to hold our work up anywhere.

take care
Don W


----------



## AES (6 May 2017)

My own take on the above is perhaps a little different to yours gents, at least in some respects. 

Yes certainly, when it comes to scroll sawing activity, and all the "technology" that surrounds it (read "goodies" instead of "technology" if you wish), then I agree, the US have a definite head start on "us" in the little island (and in "the mainland" too I guess).

But just as one example, I've been having the mag US scroll sawing mag for some time now, and in general I feel that far too many of the designs shown there look hopelessly "heavy" (e.g. not delicate enough). And BTW, my good lady - who has a VERY good eye for "art" and colour - agrees, quite independently. She looks at each new mag as it comes and all I hear is her muttering, "No", "Too dark", "Just ugly", etc, etc.

Whereas if you (and she) look at the stuff that appears here, it often looks to a much "higher" (do I mean "more appealing"?) visual standard. I'm not naming names here - "you know who you all are"!

And to me, much the same seems true of the designs that appear on the US Toymakers website. Many of the designs are really excellent, and I do appreciate that they have to be robust enough to withstand children's often rumbustious play. But in many cases, and with only relatively few exceptions, the finished articles that appear on their Forum just don't look right - especially those which are finished in "natural wax/oil", etc - which we all "know" tends to appeal more to adults, while kids prefer bright primary colours.

BTW, and more or less related, on Weekend Woman's Hour today (Sat pm) I heard a piece about a UK charity which is "collecting" and trying to preserve and support "local arts & crafts" which they deem to be at risk/dying out. I didn't get it all (my vac was going full blast pulling some dust off the ROS!) and I did not hear scrolling mentioned at all. But I did hear a bit about the only leather tannery left in UK which uses oak for the "dye", and some makers of some sort of wetted oak baskets somewhere "oop Norf".

I don't really know about scrolling and the number of people that do it, but purely as a gut feel I GUESS that there's far more wood turning (for example) than scrolling done in UK (and "the mainland")?

The increased availability of UK patterns and plans would certainly help us, agreed?

(my 2 penneth anyway).

AES


----------



## Claymore (18 May 2017)

.....


----------



## linkshouse (18 May 2017)

Ruth, Brian,

That is really excellent.

Come on Brian, Ruth doesn't have your experience.

I'd be pleased with that.

That all said, I look forward to you getting back in the workshop, as I am sure you do.

Regards

Phill


----------



## hunts777 (18 May 2017)

Am liking that Ruth/Brian,going to try my hand at intarsia soon,do you have any good links to web pages please,any help greatly appreciated, Lee.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donwatson (20 Jun 2017)

Hi Brian,
Is the kingfisher pattern for sale ? please ?
I love the look of it.

take care
Don W


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Jun 2017)

Claymore":l0i16nfk said:


> The boss is planning a Hare next (I have hidden a lovely piece if Sycamore so she doesn't chop it up)



Harewood. =D> :lol:


----------



## Claymore (20 Jun 2017)

.......


----------



## bodgerbaz (21 Jun 2017)

Hey Brian. Have you never heard of Love, Honour, Obey and leave me Sycamore in plain view. Tch, tch :shock: :lol:


----------



## donwatson (22 Jun 2017)

Thanks Brian. I will do as you suggested.
I thought it looked good enough to be one of yours, that's why I asked.

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (22 Jun 2017)

.......


----------



## donwatson (23 Jun 2017)

Thanks Brian,
I have copied the picture you posted at the beginning of this thread and should be able to do something with it in Inkscape. I have also copied the the dyes/stains information you posted to Malcolm so I reckon any problem now will be of my own making :lol: 

take care
Don W


----------

